# ME-262 vs B-17



## sunny91 (Jun 17, 2005)

found this..

sunny


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2005)

Very interesting.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Jun 19, 2005)

Very Nice!  

Douglas.


----------



## Erich (Jun 19, 2005)

dang ! still cannot see it. can it be put in wmv. format ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2005)

Erich, did u install the new version of Windows Media 10???


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 19, 2005)

I have version 9.0 maybe you need some codecs?

sunny


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2005)

Use this link to the Microsoft Dowload page to get a free version.... 10 is sooo much better than 9, and will fix all ur problems erich.....

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/download/download.aspx


----------



## Erich (Jun 20, 2005)

downloaded it ands nothing happens except to say it will not download any files..........no music, nothing ! ok where is my PC man....proxy's are all checked and ready to go but still a big 0


----------

